

Twitter's new search makes it more personally relevant - ynn4k
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/01/new-twitter-search-relevant/

======
ynn4k
Twitter's new search has three components:

    
    
      Static signals, added at indexing time
      Resonance signals, dynamically updated over time
      Information about the searcher, provided at search time
    

Something similar we are doing to personalise app search at <http://iapps.in>

